# Grass in fishtank?



## savvy_skrill (Jan 19, 2009)

I've been looking all over for Eleocharis acicularis, such as found in the TOTM for November 2004, I believe it's known as dwarf hairgrass. Does anybody know where I could possibly purchase it online? The only result I get is off eBay, and I'm not totally sure how I feel about buying plants from there.

Also, for anybody who currently has it, what's the basic upkeep of it? What type of light should I have?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i know nothing about this grass....but it sure does look amazing in that aquarium


----------



## a_small_cichlid (Aug 5, 2005)

the stuff in the front is dwarf hair grass and the taller is giant hair grass.

http://plantgeek.net/plantguide_viewer.php?id=115
this is a great site for aquatic plants and care on them; check out their message boards, they're really helpful too.


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

I have been on the lookout for drawf hairgrass but have never seemed to come across any.

Here is a good site to learn about it, and other plants http://www.aquahobby.com/e_aquarium_plants.php

you could try this place to buy it, comes out to about 20 dollars 2nd day air shipped 
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod ... catid=2136


----------



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

It sells for 4.99 here in Tx. Dosnt look as pretty in the picture, but i think you have to trim it to look like that. The ends have like little buds or wheat looking things on them


----------



## savvy_skrill (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks all! I ended up buying it from eBay after all, and it just came today. It looks fantastic, the only downside is the bud things on top, but it's nothing a little trimming won't help. Thanks for the links, this is my first live plant and I'm a little lost. :wink:


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

good call on ebay. how much did you get it for? I see some for 10 dollars after shipping, but thats with priority mail (4-5 days).


----------



## savvy_skrill (Jan 19, 2009)

Each pot was $5.49. Shipping for the first pot was $7.99, then each additional pot was 89 cents. I got two pots, so the total came to $19.86

I'm really happy with the purchase, it came very well shipped and was still wet when I opened them.


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

Awesome, I think I'm going to do the same thing. I found a store in Tampa (right next to me) that is selling them pretty cheap on Ebay


----------



## savvy_skrill (Jan 19, 2009)

Go for it! Theyre totally sweet looking


----------



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

Trim your grass and post pic


----------



## savvy_skrill (Jan 19, 2009)

That doesn't sound dirty at all... :lol:

I've got to clean up some poopies then I'll be right on it.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

join the planted tank and post a wanted in the swap n shop. Much much much better pricing. I'd expect this plant to grow taller and less appealing than what you want because I suspect you are not using co2, ferts, or adequate lighting.


----------



## savvy_skrill (Jan 19, 2009)

So yeah, as you can see its pretty ugly right now. Not as green, and I have to trim it like crazy. I have fertilizer tablets about a couple inches away from each plant to help stimulate growth across the sand instead of just growing taller, so hopefully within the next couple weeks I'll see some changes. As far as co2, I'm not doing anything at the moment. Any suggestions? Is it necessary?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*savvy_skrill*
I don't believe that plant is actually aquatic. I believe it is a marsh plant. If so, then to grow it submerged, you will need incredibly bright lights (would recommend halide) and CO2 if it's growth follows the growth patterns of other marsh grass species I've grown.

Without incredibly bright light and CO2 it will struggle for weeks to months growing tall and scraggy as it seeks the surface for air and more light until it dies. 
I could hope that I'm wrong and someone who has grown this exact species can come on here and correct me, but if you don't hear from anyone, you might want to head to plantedtank.net or somewhere similar and see what you should setup to use this as a carpet.


----------



## savvy_skrill (Jan 19, 2009)

You're mostly right.. Almost all species of Eleocharis are not true aquatic plants but the acicularis is. You're right about the lights though, they do need to be very bright or else they will only grow taller instead of spreading out. I plan on heading to my LFS today to get better lighting because all I have right now is a Hagen Aqua-Glo, and I'm pretty sure I'm going to need something better since it's only like 30 watts.


----------



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

Is that Dwarf hair grass? If it is then I think you can break it apart a litle bit to seperate it and spread it out.


----------



## savvy_skrill (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes it is. I've heard of people doing that but I'm a little nervous about it, I don't want it to die or be all messy in the tank.


----------

